# The Hills



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone else watch this show? I have no idea why I'm addicted to these MTV/VH1 shows


----------



## tropical_smiles (Sep 11, 2007)

ha ha it's so dumb that I'm addicted to it. I really love Audrina and Lauren!! It's actually pretty funny. A couple weeks ago when I was vacationing in California, I made my friend watch the hills while I would get ready in the morning at our hotels. Needless to say, he is now upset with me and is addicted to the show!!!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 11, 2007)

I love it!  I think Audrina is so pretty


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_I love it!  I think Audrina is so pretty _

 


i totally agree with you.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 11, 2007)

i like the show. it can be pretty boring sometimes, but the same goes for laguna beach and newport harbor (has anyone noticed just how boring the cast is? the dialogue cracks me up)

anyways i like lauren a lot. audrinas okay too. I don't know where Lo came from all of a sudden but she kinda gets on my nerves. 
Can't stand Heidi or spencer.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_i like the show. it can be pretty boring sometimes, but the same goes for laguna beach and newport harbor (has anyone noticed just how boring the cast is? the dialogue cracks me up)

anyways i like lauren a lot. audrinas okay too. I don't know where Lo came from all of a sudden but she kinda gets on my nerves. 
Can't stand Heidi or spencer._

 

I'm not sure what you meant by "I don't know where Lo came from...", but she was on Laguna Beach with LC.  She went to school in Santa Barbara which is why I think she wasn't on the first season, but I'm not sure if she's still going to school there or not.

HATE Spencer....hate, hate, hate....


----------



## sabn786 (Sep 11, 2007)

i loveee the hills..so who watched last night?? jason came back..and yea i think lo was on laguna a couple of years back but last yr on the hills she kinda came on an off every once in a while this season shes on a lot..hate heidi/spencer


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sabn786* 

 
_i loveee the hills..so who watched last night?? jason came back..and yea i think lo was on laguna a couple of years back but last yr on the hills she kinda came on an off every once in a while this season shes on a lot..hate heidi/spencer_

 
I have a feeling Lauren gets back with him cuz she was there to support him on that new celebrity rap show. O-M-G (lol) Jason cannot rap or dance if his life depended on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate to say it, but Spencer raps better than him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also Heidi pissed me off with what she did at work (I don't want to spoil it for those who haven't seen it), what nerve she has! She's completely antisocial now with Spencer. 

Yes, Lo was in Laguna Beach she was one of the main ppl since she was Lauren's bff. I like her and I don't. She needs a hair makeover.


----------



## anickia (Sep 11, 2007)

i am addicted


----------



## sabn786 (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilurvemakeup* 

 
_I have a feeling Lauren gets back with him cuz she was there to support him on that new celebrity rap show. O-M-G (lol) Jason cannot rap or dance if his life depended on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate to say it, but Spencer raps better than him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also Heidi pissed me off with what she did at work (I don't want to spoil it for those who haven't seen it), what nerve she has! She's completely antisocial now with Spencer. 

Yes, Lo was in Laguna Beach she was one of the main ppl since she was Lauren's bff. I like her and I don't. She needs a hair makeover._

 

not gonna lie..i love jason..lol..but i havent seen that celebrity rap superstar show..the whole heidi thing at work..cant believe she did that! of course spencer encourages..it seems like neither of them have any friends anymore..just each other..cant wait til next weeeeeeeeeeeek!!


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 11, 2007)

i love the Hills. though i have no clue why since i usually don't like that type of crap. but idnt know, its addicting. LOL


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 11, 2007)

I watch the show every Monday & almost every other time they play reruns.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 11, 2007)

ugh i always watch the show! Even though it gets boring I cant stop watching it! I really like Whitney and Lo.


----------



## Rene (Sep 11, 2007)

I love the show. I watch every monday. My name is Rene and I am addicted to the Hills. LOL


----------



## DOLLface (Sep 11, 2007)

I love it! I watch it every Monday and the next day tell my best friend what happened during lunch. Lauren and Lo were both favorites of mine on Laguna Beach. We cannot stand Spencer and Heidi.

Oh, and Jason and Lauren are not back together, but they are friends now. He recently became engaged to a USC volleyball player.


----------



## sabn786 (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DOLLface* 

 
_
Oh, and Jason and Lauren are not back together, but they are friends now. He recently became engaged to a USC volleyball player._

 
oh yeaa forgot about that


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sabn786* 

 
_oh yeaa forgot about that_

 
Oh wow, I didn't even hear anything about this till now. I'm glad then, I don't like Jason at all lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I also don't like Justin Bobby. Did you guys like what Lauren wore to the VMAs? I'm happy that she made it, but idk she looked awkward in it...


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 12, 2007)

I just found a mini article about his engagement. http://www.tvgasm.com/newsgasm/news/...-womanator.php
It's pretty funny lol


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 12, 2007)

I know where Lo is from, but I meant like, when did she come back to be on the hills? I don't need an answer to that question...my point is that I don't like her much lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't believe what Heidi did at work either....but I'm not surprised. I can't believe that Spencer was egging her on. They're ridiculously immature...I hope her and Lauren are never friends again because Lauren's too good for her...

I can't wait for the next episode. What kind of LOSER goes and tries to bully an ex-friend at some restaurant....ugh. she truly disgusts me.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 12, 2007)

I hate Lauren, But I love Audrina and Heidi . 

Lauren is Immature blowing her frieinds off because she doesn't like their boyfriends, then bitching and moaning about it to everyone else.

I've had PLENTY of friends whose boyfriends I really didn't like.. but did i totally disown them?? NO.. I made new friends but still tried to keep in touch.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 12, 2007)

^ agree!
I dontl ike lauren at all! Everyones like omg lauren shes so great, whatever, she bugs me! She can't just ditch a friend because of who they're dating. Shes boring too imo, seems like all she ever does is complain.


----------



## sabn786 (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilurvemakeup* 

 
_Oh wow, I didn't even hear anything about this till now. I'm glad then, I don't like Jason at all lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now I also don't like Justin Bobby. Did you guys like what Lauren wore to the VMAs? I'm happy that she made it, but idk she looked awkward in it..._

 

hahha justin bobby is sucha loserr..i hate that guy! yea same here i liked her dress but sure if i liked it on her..audrina looked the prettiest out of all the girls..i love whitney on the show..but out at these like events..she looks overly done up..and looks weird


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_^ agree!
I dontl ike lauren at all! Everyones like omg lauren shes so great, whatever, she bugs me! She can't just ditch a friend because of who they're dating. Shes boring too imo, seems like all she ever does is complain._

 
see I never thought that Lauren ditched Heidi. Heidi was always flaking out and blowing Lauren off for Spencer. And Lauren was always bitching about Spencer because he's a turd and she thought Heidi could do better than him. I've had friends that had boyfriends that I hated and I let them know it. I think the only reason Lauren took it so far and bitched all the time is because Heidi was her best friend and she was losing her to some guy.

but Heidi and Spencer belong together. they're on another planet right now


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 12, 2007)

see I didn't see it as her losing a friend to some guy, she was losing a friend because she chose to.I've had BFF with boyfriends I couldn't stand , and I not only let my friend know it, I let her boyfriend know it, we are still friends though.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 12, 2007)

yeah i think Lauren could have still been friends. I mean they didnt hang out alot but towards the end laurens like well you already chose between me & spencer, so after that im not even so sure heidi wanted to make plans with her anyways.
But I definitely understand where you are coming from.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 12, 2007)

plus it's reality TV so the producers can make anything out of it by putting two clips together that weren't together in the first place , to create more drama


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 13, 2007)

Spencer made sure Lauren and Heidi parted ways. Look how he disowned his own bf. I'd get sick of Heidi too, specially when she ditched Lauren to go the movies with Spencer (but I'm sure it was all Spencer's master plan). I see what you mean tho, but Heidi could also been the better half and stuck up for Lauren to Spencer. Even Heidi's dad made a comment that when Heidi finds a new boyfriend she tends to ditch her circle of friends. With that said, she's a sucky friend to begin with if she has that type of rep from her own family members.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 13, 2007)

Spencer is just as bad as Lauren, he pulled the same crap she did. Immature.

The only that really pissed me off about Heidi is that she totally jacked that job out from the other girl... 

Personally I haven't ever met a woman who hasn't held her boyfriend up above her friends. so maybe my opinion is Biased.


----------



## sabn786 (Sep 19, 2007)

so did you guys watch last night..spencer and heidi act like 5yr olds! and i loved seeing jason back..cant wait for next weeks episode


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 19, 2007)

yes I saw it.. Im glad that Ellody?? I dont know what her name is, grilled Hiedi like that, although I like Hiedi, i think it was shitty she snagged that job from her.


----------



## _tiffany (Sep 19, 2007)

^ That was so funny, Heidi was speechless and looked confused.

I like the return of Jason too.  He seems like less of an ass now.  Next week's episode looks good, he seems to basically be like "Oh yeah, I have girlfriend and we're engaged!"


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 21, 2007)

jason and lauren still seemed to be flirting to me.
its messed up he's engaged. it seems like even though lauren didn't want to go back to the way things used to be with jason, she always hoped that they might still have a chance in the future.

we'll see how long their marriage lasts though.


----------



## Janice (Sep 23, 2007)

Team Ellody on this last episode,


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 23, 2007)

_I love the hills!!! I hate SpHeidi, haha... go team lc and audrina, and ellodys awesome too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## tropical_smiles (Sep 23, 2007)

i love audrina's eye make up and hair color and how she does her hair..i wonder what color it is...anyone have any idea?


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 23, 2007)

i usually watch the hills all the time but, due to my night classes... I always have to watch rerun or go online and watch it puhaha... But yeah, I used to like LC, but she getting on my last nerves with this and that.. Hate Heidi and Spencer... Brody cracked me up when he called Spencer a little "Bitch" Rofl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Justin Bobby needs a new haircut/a sense of style at least, and Audrina's pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whitney seems cool. Jason cracks me up when I see him on this season because of his horrible ass rapping on that show called celebrity rap superstar.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tropical_smiles* 

 
_i love audrina's eye make up and hair color and how she does her hair..i wonder what color it is...anyone have any idea?_

 
that's not her natural hair color, but i love it too! =)


----------



## landonsmother (Sep 23, 2007)

i love the hills!!!!  screw spencer though.  he's such a d*ckhead.  hahahahahaa.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 23, 2007)

Ellody! You go girl! *daps* *daps* <--thats for telling Heidi off


----------



## kalest (Sep 24, 2007)

Lo and Whitney are my favorites too... I loved Lo On LG. I feel bad for Lauren cause she always gets the shit end of the stick it seems. Heidi is a back stabbed and I think Spencer is just psycho


----------



## nightseye (Sep 24, 2007)

i LOVE the Hills. I love Lauren - she always looks so cute and has the best clothes and Audrina is super pretty. I like Heidi, I just think she's dumb for being with Spencer. And whenever Spencer talks I want to stab him. haha


----------



## c00ki312 (Sep 28, 2007)

they have laguna n hills here but i never actually understood it...is it a reality show or not? sorry but its not that massive in the uk...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_they have laguna n hills here but i never actually understood it...is it a reality show or not? sorry but its not that massive in the uk..._

 
its supposed to be a reality show.


----------



## c00ki312 (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_its supposed to be a reality show._

 
but it seems so scripted


----------



## sadieboo (Sep 30, 2007)

LOVE the Hills!!   I read an article awhile back about shows like "Laguna Beach" and "The Hills" (and 8th and Ocean, remember that one?!?)  and the article stated that these shows are the "next generation" of reality shows.  They seem scripted only because the producers intervene more than on other shows.  Also, on LB, they only filmed from Thursday to Sunday every week.  So if some drama happened on Tuesday, the producers would ask the girls or guys to "re-do" it in front of the cameras on Thursday.

Ever notice that when someone, say LC, would call Jason, the camera would be there when he took the call?!?  That was planned.  Also, if you watch these types of shows enough (and God help me, but I do!!) you will notice that they are almost laughing or giggling while talking.  The article said that some of the 'characters' would get nervous or feel self-conscious when 're-living' something for the cameras.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 2, 2007)

Although it's effed up what Elodie did to Heidi on this last episode, I can't say it was undeserved. 

A small part of me was cheering for Elodie when Heidi found out that she had quit.


----------



## Kaycee37 (Oct 2, 2007)

Love the Hills
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

Spencer and Heidi are not long for each other. I notice that no matter how much he says, he is. "Spencer is not that into Heidi". He appears insincere.
It's going to get ugly!!! How come Spencer doesn't have a job????? His parents must have tons of cash.

You go Eldoie!!! Heidi totally deserved that move!!
And Eldoie played that just right!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_Although it's effed up what Elodie did to Heidi on this last episode, I can't say it was undeserved. 

A small part of me was cheering for Elodie when Heidi found out that she had quit._

 
*~*I agree!!! I think Heidi deserved it for taking the job...I don't think Spencer seems sincere with Heidi either.  Part of me thinks that he does really like her, but at the same time I feel like he's doing it for tv (the whole engagement thing).  I couldn't help but feel bad for Audrina last night.  I mean, yes, JustinBobby is a little bit rude, but Lo completely laid into Audrina like it was her fault he didn't speak to them. That wasn't fair at all!! Lauren needs to back off of Audrina a little bit too & just let her make a mistake or 2 instead of "overcaring."  That said, I do like Lauren, I just think she needs a guy in her life (not Jason!! lol he's engaged) so that she won't focus so much on her friends' relationships.  I love this show sooo much!!! My faves are Audrina, Whitney, & (sometimes) Lo...*~*


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 2, 2007)

I loved what Elodie did to Heidi...you get what you give.  Unless we didn't see the part where Heidi actually told Elodie that she was going to try to get the job as well, Heidi was just being shady.  Not to mention that "it's just business and nothing personal,"  well quit trying to tell her your personal life, and act like you guys are friends & nothing happened.  You ruined that when you started only caring for yourself.


----------



## Kaycee37 (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone know the music they played in the Vegas episode?
I love the music they played when they were in the club "pure"!
The closing song was good also! If you happen to know. Please post here thanks!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaycee37* 

 
_Does anyone know the music they played in the Vegas episode?
I love the music they played when they were in the club "pure"!
The closing song was good also! If you happen to know. Please post here thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The first song was the new Brittany song, the 2nd one was by Nelly Furtado I believe.  I can't remember the closing song, I'd have to hear it again.  I posted this in your other thread as well


----------



## hey (Oct 3, 2007)

i watch it every week...its addicting and i love lc shes so nice and i love how she dresses


----------

